
Why Gravitational Waves Are Red Herrings - jonbaer
http://www.sfgate.com/opinion/chopra/article/Why-Gravitational-Waves-Are-Red-Herrings-6859211.php
======
geophile
I don't know what sfgate is, but they should be embarrassed that they
published this ... this ... umm, essay. The main points are 1) this is only a
confirmation of a theory, not a new observation, 2) this is about relativity,
not quantum mechanics, and the two models are so far irreconcilable; and 3)
"until reality is united into one whole, science cannot justify its claim to
understand nature." In other words, the creationist "criticism" of science.
And then a weird left turn into claiming that physics can't explain how we
understand things, and therefore we don't have an accurate model of reality.

Ridiculous from start to end.

~~~
DrScump
SFGate is primarily the site of the Hearst-owned San Francisco Chronicle...
not exactly rocket scientists.

